# Remote sluggish



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

My remote for my Bolt seems very sluggish. I'll have to hit the button a few times to get it to work. I changed out the batteries. But it's always been this way. 

In comparison, my Roamio is very responsive. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Bad buttons?

Does pressing harder make any difference?

-KP


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

No, buttons are ok. I also get "not connected to internet" even though it is. And can run tivo test and it passes but still get the error. Restarting fixes this. I have not tried to re-set to factory by wiping everything. But my try soon.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a standard issue, original white, Bolt and soon after that recent update (I'm on the older IU) i had some weird remote things going on. It seems to have stopped, though, so I hope it was a minor glitch. My remote is at 90%, so I know it's not a power issue.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Have you tried I/R Mode?

Or the 'other' remote?

Is it definitely the TiVo?

-KP


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Maybe a simple restart if your box will help.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I have restarted lots with the "no internet error". When I get some time I will trouble shoot more. Work is crazy overtime right now.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

That sounds a lot like RF interference from a nearby WiFi access point. How far is the Bolt from your router or other active WiFi device? If I set my Bolt next to my router, the remote gets intermittent and has very short range (like less than 10 feet) and flips back and forth between RF (yellow LED) and I/R (red LED). If I move the Bolt a couple feet away from my router, the remote is perfect with as much as 30 feet range into another room.

And it is not just the Bolt..... my Roamio does the same thing.

Paul


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

hairyblue said:


> My remote for my Bolt seems very sluggish. I'll have to hit the button a few times to get it to work. I changed out the batteries. But it's always been this way.
> 
> In comparison, my Roamio is very responsive. Anyone else have this issue?


I had the same experience on my Bolt+ a few days ago. It's back to normal now. It fixed itself over time.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

pgoelz said:


> That sounds a lot like RF interference from a nearby WiFi access point. How far is the Bolt from your router or other active WiFi device? If I set my Bolt next to my router, the remote gets intermittent and has very short range (like less than 10 feet) and flips back and forth between RF (yellow LED) and I/R (red LED). If I move the Bolt a couple feet away from my router, the remote is perfect with as much as 30 feet range into another room.
> 
> And it is not just the Bolt..... my Roamio does the same thing.
> 
> Paul


I have my router in a closet about 25 ft away. The colors you are talking about for RF and I/R, is this on the Tivo itself? I don't think the WiFi is the problem.


----------

